# *** ASA Ga. State Championship July 9th & 10 at RBO ***



## passthru24 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hope to see all the shooters that qualified for the State Championship July 9 or 10. Going to be a Great Shoot so come enjoy Great Friends and the Outdoors. Shooters can shoot all 30 targets in one day or split up in two days. Hope everyone can come out. Also some Great food on hand from J's Smoke House !!!! Any questions call Scott at 678-378-0816


----------



## JohnStevenM (Jul 2, 2016)

What time does everything get started?


----------



## melinda hawk (Jul 4, 2016)

8am is official start time but if you have a group to shoot with and it is light enough to see you can start earlier. It would be up to SCOTT.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 6, 2016)

Will the host be handling the groupings as they did the last time the event was there?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 6, 2016)

For those that shot the Sweetwater qualifier last month, I'll have the checks at Scotts this weekend. Should have them there by 10 Saturday morning. They will be in the sign in area.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 6, 2016)

dgmeadows said:


> Will the host be handling the groupings as they did the last time the event was there?



Are you planning on going Darrin?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 6, 2016)

jt12 said:


> Are you planning on going Darrin?



Yep, I'll be there early to shoot both rounds Saturday.


----------



## Dmedd71 (Jul 8, 2016)

Cliff from Jax and I will be heading that way this afternoon.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 8, 2016)

dgmeadows said:


> Yep, I'll be there early to shoot both rounds Saturday.



Good luck, we're going Sunday morning for both rounds.


----------



## tcarlson777 (Jul 9, 2016)

Is this shoot open to "fun" shooters, or only those who qualified?


----------



## olinprice (Jul 9, 2016)

Awesome set RBO well run didn't shoot as good as I wanted but will take 4up  Garett had a little better day at 6up in elem pins  thanks again awesome shoot


----------



## Monster02 (Jul 10, 2016)

Whats the point of the qualifiers when we shoot ASAs all year??


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 10, 2016)

Monster02 said:


> Whats the point of the qualifiers when we shoot ASAs all year??



There are State Federation qualifiers for the ASA state shoot.  Have to place in top X% or shoot in 2 qualify.

For the ASA classic, you either shoot 2 earlier ASA events, or shoot your State ASA championship.

Seems the point of both is to encourage participation in the local events, and the ASA events through the year.


----------



## fayettebowman (Jul 10, 2016)

Wanted to say thanks to the RBO crew. Did not shoot good but had fun


----------



## rmga99 (Jul 10, 2016)

A very good shoot. Enjoyed it.


----------

